
Deliveroo Stopping Operations in Germany - jeduardo
So I got this email today and found no info in any news site about it:<p>Hi NAME<p>I am writing to inform you that, regrettably, from August 16 we will no longer be delivering in Germany. This was not an easy decision and one we have not taken lightly.<p>At Deliveroo we’re on a mission to create the very best food delivery service in the world, and at the heart of this is offering a service that works brilliantly for our customers, riders and restaurants. Where we cannot do this to the level that we expect and you deserve, we won’t operate. Therefore, Deliveroo’s focus will now be on growing our operations in other markets around the world.<p>Thank you for ordering with Deliveroo - we have enjoyed being able to bring you amazing food from some of the many brilliant restaurants in Germany.<p>The service will be available as normal up until August 16.<p>If you have credit on your Deliveroo account we’ll refund this amount to your bank account on August 19. Depending on your bank, this will take 5 - 10 business days to reach your account.<p>We want to thank you again for using Deliveroo, and we hope to see you again soon.<p>The Deliveroo Team<p><i></i> UPDATE<p>News outlets picking it up now:<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.washingtonpost.com&#x2F;world&#x2F;europe&#x2F;food-delivery-app-deliveroo-to-stop-serving-germany&#x2F;2019&#x2F;08&#x2F;12&#x2F;1d172c16-bcf5-11e9-a8b0-7ed8a0d5dc5d_story.html?noredirect=on<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;aponline&#x2F;2019&#x2F;08&#x2F;12&#x2F;world&#x2F;europe&#x2F;ap-eu-germany-deliveroo.html<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;federalnewsnetwork.com&#x2F;world-news&#x2F;2019&#x2F;08&#x2F;food-delivery-app-deliveroo-to-stop-serving-germany&#x2F;<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.usnews.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;world&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2019-08-12&#x2F;food-delivery-app-deliveroo-to-stop-serving-germany
======
nkjoep
Updated TechCrunch article [https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/12/deliveroo-is-
exiting-the-g...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/12/deliveroo-is-exiting-the-
german-market/)

